# Why do I find Japanese Music so much better than English Music?



## MattofSilat (Aug 10, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be a section dedicated to music, so I'll post this here. 

There are some good English songs, but I find Japanese Music trumps most of them. Maybe it's the nature of the language so it's a lot more fast paced, which I prefer.

It also very often seems to be much more upbeat, and I don't know how people can listen to all these dark songs, you're meant to enjoy yourself when listening to music...

Here's two of my personal favourites. It comes from opening theme of Anime 'Hunter x Hunter (2011)'. I think you'll see how upbeat it is and, I don't really know what the right word is, but you feel really good listening to it, especially the beginning. 






I don't normally listen to this sort of music, but now that I got a sniff at it, it's become my favorite genre. I wouldn't say it gets you as big of an adrenaline rush as other songs, I just find it feels good to listen to.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

What you're referring to isn't really traditional Japanese music.  In fact, it's Western music, just with Japanese lyrics.  Nothing wrong with liking it, but it's not "Japanese" in anything but language.  I like it also; I unashamedly watch anime and like much of the music.  

Traditional Japanese music is even more diverse than Western music; different scales, modes, different instruments.  Some Japanese music sounds harsh and discordant to Western ears, simply due to different modal scales being used; the ear gets 'used' to certain sounds and finds them enjoyable, but one has to learn to appreciate it or grow up in the culture.

What you're referring to is fun and upbeat, but it's basically Western pop music with Japanese lyrics.  Enjoy it what it is, I'm not complaining!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 10, 2014)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What you're referring to isn't really traditional Japanese music.  In fact, it's Western music, just with Japanese lyrics.  Nothing wrong with liking it, but it's not "Japanese" in anything but language.  I like it also; I unashamedly watch anime and like much of the music.
> 
> Traditional Japanese music is even more diverse than Western music; different scales, modes, different instruments.  Some Japanese music sounds harsh and discordant to Western ears, simply due to different modal scales being used; the ear gets 'used' to certain sounds and finds them enjoyable, but one has to learn to appreciate it or grow up in the culture.
> 
> What you're referring to is fun and upbeat, but it's basically Western pop music with Japanese lyrics.  Enjoy it what it is, I'm not complaining!




Japan can't have their own pop identity?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Japan can't have their own pop identity?



Of course they can, and do.  J-Pop, as it was called, is and was quite popular (excuse the phrase) for a long time, just as K-pop is now.

However, it's more complex than that.  Scales of music, modes, chords, and chord progressions, etc, come from somewhere.  The music referenced above is Western.  Nothing wrong with that, but the only thing Japanese about are the lyrics.  Western instruments, chord progressions, scales, and so on.

Japanese music is a very big world; like 'Western' music is.  Our traditions run the gamut from classical to folk, country to jazz, blues to rock, hip-hop to rap, soul to R&B, gospel to contemporary Christian, and so on.  There is no uniquely 'Western' music; but it is all based around notes, chords, and progressions we recognize.  The traditional Japanese music is not based on those, but have their own; just as varied, just as rich.  But the above example isn't that.  That's all.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 10, 2014)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Of course they can, and do.  J-Pop, as it was called, is and was quite popular (excuse the phrase) for a long time, just as K-pop is now.
> 
> However, it's more complex than that.  Scales of music, modes, chords, and chord progressions, etc, come from somewhere.  The music referenced above is Western.  Nothing wrong with that, but the only thing Japanese about are the lyrics.  Western instruments, chord progressions, scales, and so on.
> 
> Japanese music is a very big world; like 'Western' music is.  Our traditions run the gamut from classical to folk, country to jazz, blues to rock, hip-hop to rap, soul to R&B, gospel to contemporary Christian, and so on.  There is no uniquely 'Western' music; but it is all based around notes, chords, and progressions we recognize.  The traditional Japanese music is not based on those, but have their own; just as varied, just as rich.  But the above example isn't that.  That's all.



Traditional and pop music are two different things. But can both be Japanese.

And so not to get too bogged down in semantics.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yNg3mcjhq9w


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 10, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Traditional and pop music are two different things. But can both be Japanese.
> 
> And so not to get too bogged down in semantics.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yNg3mcjhq9w



Whatever, buddy.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd say personal preferences? I don't think anyone here would be able to conclusively point out why you find this so. 

I personally listen to nothing but house, dance electronica and dubstep throughout my entire workout routine. To me that trumps out every other thing I could possibly listen to during that period. 

To each their own.


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2014)

we get short changed a lot
[yt]OiBzSms8RNo[/yt]

[yt]7UvdKt3hLNM[/yt]

I have heard that before though, Japanese music is better.
Maybe because it's not the same old crap we get force fed here. I wonder how it feels from the other side of the Pacific though.

What I see though is a lot of 'feel good' music that catches the ear, often the catchy tunes from anime shows.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 10, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Japan can't have their own pop identity?


No.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 10, 2014)

Of course, my little Yo-Landi took Japanese synth pop and raps over that in a chipmunk voice. Somehow, it is better that anything ever! Look her up!!!


----------



## granfire (Nov 10, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Of course, my little Yo-Landi took Japanese synth pop and raps over that in a chipmunk voice. Somehow, it is better that anything ever! Look her up!!!



I call Dyson on that selection....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 10, 2014)

granfire said:


> I call Dyson on that selection....


Are you saying it sucks? LOL


----------



## Zero (Nov 11, 2014)

Not meaning to hijack at all but I find a lot of the modern(ish) and pop Chinese songs (spanning from early 90s to current) and word imagery used therein also goes into great depth and spans a lot of emotional content not often covered in modern Western music, at least not mainstream.  Western example: boy/girl thinks girl/boy hot, wants girl/boy but ends up cheating with boy/girl or girl/boy, then cries and shrieks a bit about it. End.

Chinese example:guy talking to another guy (actually himself but younger but could be at same time and not necessarily in the past) and telling him the lessons, mistakes he has made in life and love. Leaves turning to red, to brown on the Autumn tide of change mirror the feelings he has let fade in his relationships both with others and himself. The lyrics and imagery used are very poignant.  Maybe Westerners are afraid of delving into this emotional content to such a level.  A lot of the lyrics are often quite obtuse in that the images being sung about actually represent something else but on a subtle emotional level.


----------



## granfire (Nov 11, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Are you saying it sucks? LOL



yes


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 11, 2014)

granfire said:


> yes


Well, like Brian Eno she invented her own style of music. They both have more money than God, now. They can handle a few nay sayers.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Personally when I listen to Japanese music im mostly confused but then again the only Japanese i know is the stuff said in the dojo so that's the big reason.  But then again I'm not a big fan of music

Just hand me a sword and practice kata (shutup and train)   

Probably joking aside,  probably just a personal preference,  you got your reasons.  Everyone has preferred choices


----------

